# I made it



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

23 hours of driving (14 foot moving van AND towing my Jeep on a flatbed).
Got here Saturday Aug 1 at 6 am. 
Internet didn't work until yesterday Aug 6...

Getting settled in, need to take the Jacks to the vet, trying to get an appointment today.

It's beautiful, it's warm......it's peaceful.
It's weird (I am alone, just me and the dogs).

Gonna start applying for a job this week.

Miss my work family, a lot
Miss my kids, a lot.

Found a church I'm gonna visit Sunday.
Found the church that hosts BSF
Found the bank, post office and multiple grocery stores
Found TARGET!! WHOOO HOOO
Joined a 'preppers' club on Meet Up.
Sent an email to the local Jeep club.
Contacted the Red Cross and I am having my IN paperwork transferred to SW Fla. Red Cross.
Found the Library
Changed my drivers license (It's not call the "License Branch" down here, it's called TAX COLLECTOR.)

Letting the Lord lead the way.


----------



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

Congratulations. I hope you enjoy the decision you have made. By the way, what does BSF mean?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Bible Study Fellowship

www.bsfinternational.org


----------



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL thanks, I don't get very many of the abbreviated terms.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

_Alright!_ Good for you Laura. Glad to hear you made it safe and sound. I thought you had a job already lined up. Guess I misread something. Well, good luck on your job hunt. Hopefully, when you find one, you'll be able to get all settled in before the snowbird season starts down there.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

:walkriving her van like the pioneers drove their covered wagons: Laura Zone 5 crosses half of the continent and finds a new home. :walk:

:strongbad::strongbad::strongbad:WHOO-HOO! You have arrived!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Ha. Good work trail boss.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I do have a job but it does not start until late Oct........and I need to get to work now.
I miss it.
I miss the hustle and bustle. And I am bored.
The $$ is always nice too.

Never towed anything in my life, and I towed that Jeep 1150 miles......thru the mountains, over bridges, in rain, in the dark (um I can't see at night ha ha). 
Only to find out when I turned in the truck and trailer, that the Uhaul guys in Indy, did not properly secure my Jeep. He was BLOWN away that I towed it from Indiana, and he was instantly angry........
Thank you Lord for protecting me.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

You obviously didn't go over the speed limit, either. LOL!

Mon


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Good for you. I'm glad you arrived safely. Where in Florida are you? If that's too personal, just a general area.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I am in SW Florida around Naples....Gulf side.
It's scorching hot and I LOVE IT.
Barely reached 70 degrees in IN yesterday, and my LOW was more than that here!!

I never went over 70mph, but averaged between 60-65mph. A WHOLE lot slower in the mountains!! Like, 45. HA HA


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Did you through go Chattanooga? I always love Lookout Mountain because you can experience all four seasons on it! Sure does slow a car (and truck) down a bit.

You're in a pretty area, enjoy the citrus!

Mon


----------



## azuresky (Feb 26, 2012)

Congrats Laura! Welcome to this edge of the continent:goodjob:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Yep hit awful traffic in Chattanooga. Almost as bad as Atlanta.....I was really surprised. I didn't realize Chattanooga was that big.


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

Congrats!!

Doing it on your own! YeeeeHaaaw!!! 

You are awesome.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey, how did I miss that you were so close to moving. Congrats that you made it all the way with your jeep ok. So now start sharing your new world with pictures. Never been to Florida so will see it thru your eyes. How exciting.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Glad you made it. When are you going to change your handle to Laura Zone 8?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

SO this was in my back yard.........
My Jacks didn't even bark. They were like....uh, what is that?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Shrek said:


> Glad you made it. When are you going to change your handle to Laura Zone 8?


Shrek, I believe I doubled my zone.......I think I am zone 10A?


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! and thankfulness for your safe journey. How brave you are.

You have exemplified the old saying......

"You've come a long way baby!"


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Congratulations Laura*, The possibilities are endless, You can do anything!***


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Laura: is that a POND in your back yard, or a rain puddle????? 

My Cairn Terrier would rather kill a reptile than a mouse: the snakes in my back yard are all GONE, and he has been knocking over flower pots trying to get a skink that has been living on the deck.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Laura, YOU GO GIRL !!!!!!!!:duel: :clap: :goodjob:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm excited for you and, I like your back yard.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

This is what it looks like out my back door. My house sits on the river. The little house in the photo is my boat house! The photos of the river are on the deck around the boat house......it's so beautiful.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Congratulations, Laura.  You've done a masterful job of "repotting" yourself into soil that will yield much greater fruit for the life you want to have. My best to you!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ok that sucked. Photos that make your head turn.......grrrrrrr

So let's see if this works........this is the back of ma house.
i do have some yard.....about 1/8th of an acre.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Our brave and strong friend, Laura! Makin' it work! You are just totally AWESOME!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

You have done very well pilgrim!!! I am very proud of and for you!!!! Good job!!!

ETA: Love your place, it is awesome!!!!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

SO I found the "official Green Bay Packers" bar of SW Florida......and they are hiring......I may go check it out tonight.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

How did you find your house?

Mon


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Didn't see that you'd posted anything in CF so I'm dropping in down here to say, 'well done!'. I'm glad you made it to your destination safe and sound. Looks like a real peaceful place you've got. Continued blessings, Tx.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

frogmammy said:


> How did you find your house?
> 
> Mon


My son's high school hockey coach and his wife live down here.
He is a Real Estate agent.
He was walking his dog in the park in downtown. There's a little trail that takes you thru a quiet little neighborhood on a dead end street.
He saw the "seasonal rental" signs in the yard and was going to take down the name to call.
There was a lady out picking up sticks and he introduced himself and asked if she knew anything about the rentals.
She said "well yes I do, I own all of them" (She lives in one HUGE house and owns 3 of the 5 houses on the dead end street.)
He said to her "would you be interested in a long term lease, like a year, not just seasonal"......
She said "wow.....my husband and I were just talking about that last night".
She had 2 open for rent.
One (mine) @ 1800 sq ft, the other is 2400 sq ft and more expensive.
Mind you, I had my trip in May already booked to come down and find a place to live.....and this conversation took place 6 days before my arrival.

He asked if he could walk thru my house, take photo's and send them to me.
She said sure.

6 days later, I came down, walked thru it, fell absolutely in love, and said where do I sign.
She said that she has too many properties, and if I really fell in love with it, maybe we could work out a deal where I bought it!! 

She's a great lady. 
It was simply meant to be. Things just fell into place.
My friend said "Laura, this never happens. These kinds of places NEVER make it to the MLS sheet because they are so popular. And if they do? They are gone in a day. (happened to us 2-3 prior).
God's got something big for me down here. Not sure what it is...but I am looking forward to finding out!!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

WOW!

I always DREAMED of being able to fish out my back door! What an amazing place you have!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> My son's high school hockey coach and his wife live down here.
> He is a Real Estate agent.
> He was walking his dog in the park in downtown. There's a little trail that takes you thru a quiet little neighborhood on a dead end street.
> He saw the "seasonal rental" signs in the yard and was going to take down the name to call.
> ...


Amen!!!! You are exactly right!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

It's "brackish" water? Part fresh Part Salt.
I need to buy a pole and some tackle.....and figure out what kind of critters I am potentially pulling out. I don't want to yank up some giant snake that's gonna eat me!! HA HA


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Well, your Christmas palm trees will sure feel right at home now, hey? Love the pics. My Dad lived in Port Charlotte, north of you, till he passed. Had a friend from HS that lived in Naples for a while after grad. It's beautiful down there. That is _so cool_ how the house thing fell right into place! 

But, honestly, it doesn't surprise me much. When someone looks at how hard you worked to change your life for the better?... and all the planning? all the prepping you did for this? Stands to reason you'd be ready to snap up a great opportunity like your new place.

You know you're gonna have to name that iguana, right? lol.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

If it is something that wants to eat you, you can bet it is good eating. Turnabout is fair play.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Laura,
If your back yard is a river you need a jet ski to mow it.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

So I'm not gonna lie, I'm struggling a bit.
Left home not speaking to my youngest (her choice) after we had a major blow up.
Missing her, a lot (she was supposed to come w/ me). It's been 25 days since we spoke.

SO today I decided to get off my butt and head to Naples and check out that Packer bar. They have an inside and outside bar / seating area.
You can smoke outside but not inside.
1 dude sitting at the outside bar.
I asked if there was service out there, and he said "go inside and order".
weird, ok
So I did.
Ended up talking this this fellow for about 35-40 min. From CA, moved down here in March. Retired police officer. Gave me tons of excellent info.
Random barfly comes in and out to smoke, injects his .02 in the conversation. 
Local dude.
3rd guy walks up (DANG too bad he's married) and I sat and chatted w/ him and the random bar fly guy for another 2 hours.
Had a burger. It was not good. Service sucked. Bartenders were young (late 20- early 30) and never came outside. I had to go in for refills. Finally came out after random barfly told her I needed a go box and a check.

Won't be applying there!!!
But it was nice to get out and talk to people.
The 3rd man in (Chris) told me I should get my Real Estate License. He thinks I am a natural!!

So all in all it's been a good day.
It's raining now....so maybe if it lets up soon I will take the dogs on a walk!!


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

How are the dogs Laura, you posted about a vet visit and yeast infections on the pet forum but never came back to tell what the vet said.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

RichNC said:


> How are the dogs Laura, you posted about a vet visit and yeast infections on the pet forum but never came back to tell what the vet said.


Headed that way now. Thanks for the reminder


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Laura, first off, it is NOT tourist season so things would be a little slow.

Second...find the Naples tourist bureau and go visit them. Chat them up. Among other things, get a list of restaurants. Make a note of the high dollar side of town and which restaurants are located there. Apply for jobs THERE! 

If you can find a listing of area restaurants (yelp, maybe?), again, look for the high dollar ones with GOOD reviews. Apply there.

I mean, it's a new life, start on a high note!

Mon


----------



## azuresky (Feb 26, 2012)

Laura, its sounds like the day started slow but ended pretty successfully! Congrats for putting it out there and chatting up some folks.
Moving to a new place is always a real mixed bag. Missing loved ones (boo) but finding new places and new people (yay). 
I really like frogmammy's advice to hit up the expensive places right off. Good luck!


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Wow Laura! Good for you girl,:clap: making a life and a dream come true!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

So I wandered deep into Naples today.
Stopped at a restaurant called Riverwalk in this little 'shop' area called Tin City.
It's similar to Brown Co. Indiana, Nashville really. Little junk type shops that sell all kinds of brick o brack, place selling fudge, very touristy.

Anyway, the food, Blue Crab rolls......was outstanding, and my drink; some Mango run w/ mango puree thing was equally stellar. 

It's a bit further than I want to drive, and they are not hiring for another 2 months, and I want to go to work NOW!!!

The lady at the place where I was hired will be back friday from her vacation; I'm gonna beg her to do dishes or something......I just want to go to work. I am losing my mind!!!

Naples is pretty foo foo.....but whooo dang they have some good food!!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Keep giving the names of restaurants....I'm making a file of good places to eat!

Mon


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

You had my undivided attention at the Blue Crab rolls........ :duel::clap:


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

So very Exciting!!!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Just found this thread and have read many a post from you in these forums. You are a lady to be admired!

Real glad you stepped out to find yourself a better life; and it sure appears you have discovered a beautiful place to start building it in. Congratulations...not only on the part of the country you've chosen but also on the "nerve" it has taken to get your personal things down into that area. Being a spiritual person myself, it is easy to recognize when our Heavenly Father gets involved because things do "fall into place". You are blessed Laura.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey, I see you doubled your zone, Laura. Congrats!! LOL


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Laura goes out in public.....strikes up a conversation.

"So where did you move here from" (stranger)
"Indiana" (me)

Do you have any family here?
No
Do you know anyone?
Yeah, my son's high school hockey coach.
Do you own a home down here (or property)?
no. I'm renting right now, until I find a spot to land.
Do you have a job?
not yet

Then this must be where my third eye shows, because people look at me like I am insane?
Do I need to check in somewhere???


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, I personally think you ought to find the nearest female friendly shooting range and go shoot something! Some ranges are just more comfortable for females, I think. Check out the Florida CC permit.

A couple of the ranges around here have a small cafe or lounge area for the shooters, and one has a couple females only shooting clubs. Not to mention the ones that have "games".

Remember, it doesn't hurt (you!) to hit what you're shooting at! And, you might meet some potential friends!

Mon


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

sustainabilly said:


> Hey, I see you doubled your zone, Laura. Congrats!! LOL


Ha. Everyone thought that she was a ten in the making. Now she is running on the beach.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

SO finally.....I have a job.
New restaurant opening in Oct, training starts late Sept.
THAT is a load off my mind.

I was stressing.......I had been interviewed, even had a second interview; no call.
I thought OMGosh what have I done no one wants this old lady etc......

Naw. They call "September" 'Deathtember' down here, because it's so dead.
Most places close up for 2 weeks; do their heavy cleaning and repairs before the season starts; takes their employees on trips, etc.....

i told him (after an hour long interview) that if he was offering me the position, I'd stop sending out resumes. And he stuck his hand out and said "I'd love to offer you the position" I shook his hand and said "I accept, and will stop looking!"

It's kind of dejavu......my old job in IN I 'opened' the place, and when I left 2.5 years later, only myself and 2 others were originals......makes for moving up the "seniority" ladder pretty quick!!

I have 4 weeks to cram that menu into my head!! I need to get active, because when the place opens, I will have been unemployed for 2+ months, and not used to the 'grind'......

I am so thankful, SO thankful!!

NOW I can relax.


----------

